# Mail n'en fait qu'a sa tête !!



## wagonr (29 Avril 2005)

Bonjour 

C'est dingue çà, depuis que j'ain installé Tiger, je n'ai que des problèmes avec Mail, et des gros en plus !! Tout le reste va bien merci mais bon je trouve ces soucis bien emmerdants, au point de me tâter pour revenir à Panther ... c'est dire :

1 - Parfois quand je ferme la fenetre (mais pas l'application), bah l'application se ferme quand même.
2 - Où est passé la "barre d'état" dans lequel on voyait ou en était la réception des mails (genre réception mail 5 sur 12), ainsi que l'état de l'upload (mail envoyé a 55% par ex) ??
3 - LE truc qui va pas du tout mais alors *pas du tout* du tout du tout : Mail ne m'envoie pas mes mails !!!! Si je ne m'en étais pas aperçu en allant sur le webmail de mon compte de courrier, j'aurai pu envoyé 25 mails sans me rendre compte que rien ne partait du tout de ma boite. Plus grave, ces mails que je souhaite envoyé ne sont même pas sauvegardés dans le dossier Brouillon, évidemment ils n'apparaissent pas dans les messages envoyés puisque ce n'est pas le cas. Ainsi pour résumer, j'écris un mail, je clique sur envoyer, la fenetre du nouveau mail se ferme et puis c'est tout, rien n'est partit et le message n'existe plus.

J'ai l'impression d'être le seul à avoir ce problème exaspérant ! 
Si vous avez des idées, des manips à me faire faire, n'hésitez pas. J'ai déjà fouillé les paramètres sans succès.

Voila, merci d'avance !


----------



## da capo (29 Avril 2005)

ces mails qui ne partent pas, ne sont-ils pas dans la boite d'envoi ?
le paramétrage du smtp est-il correct ?


----------



## wagonr (29 Avril 2005)

non ils ne partent pas et ne sont sauvegardés nulle part 
a priori ce ne doit pas etre le server smtp qui est mal configuré. Je ne vois pas pourquoi il marcherait moins bien que sous panther, et si c'était le cas, les mails seraient bien conservés quelque part quand même. Je penche plus pour un probl`ème de Mail sur mon ordinateur puisque je semble ëtre le seul à avoir un tel problème 

message aux modos : oups désolé je n'avais pas vu que j'avais fait un doublon  :rose: mille excuses donc !


----------



## Original-VLM (29 Avril 2005)

De mon coté, hormis le fait que Mail 2.0 merde un peu avec l'IMAP, lorsqu'on Pop ça fonctionne plutot bien, c'était un peu le bordel sans créer de règle de message, mais maintenant ça va.
Concernant ton problème il semble quand même cheloun, tu avais importé tes préférences depuis Mail 1 ?


----------



## wagonr (29 Avril 2005)

ben oui, j'ai fait un tour dans les réglages et tout semble a peu pres correct.
Bon je verrai plus tard, merci


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Avril 2005)

Mail 2.0 est totalement buggué.
C'est vraiment une sombre cochonnerie à éviter d'urgence avant qu'il ne soit mis à jour...
En vrac :
- il rame complètement avec l'IMAP
- il met un temps infini pour afficher les mails archivés (sur un bipro G5), et fini par les supprimer sans crier gare
- probablement totalement épuisé par la pénible tâche précédente, il oublie d'envoyer les mails...
- etc, etc...
J'espère sincèrement qu'il s'agit de problèmes liés à la localisation, parce qu'un éditeur comme Apple ait osé distribué un tel logiciel, ça me laisse pantois !


----------



## Original-VLM (29 Avril 2005)

Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> Mail 2.0 est totalement buggué.
> C'est vraiment une sombre cochonnerie à éviter d'urgence avant qu'il ne soit mis à jour...
> En vrac :
> - il rame complètement avec l'IMAP
> ...



Ben franchement, une fois que tu as classé tes archives, que tu évites l'IMAP moi je trouve ça plutot pas mal, j'aime bien.
Jamais eu de soucis a propos des envoies de mail


----------



## Mimosashi (29 Avril 2005)

Qu'est-ce que c'est que IMAP??? Merci (je sui un peu novice en la matière...)


----------



## iota (29 Avril 2005)

Salut.



			
				Mimosashi a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ca que c'est que IMAP??? Merci (je sui un peu novice en la matière...)


C'est un protocole utilisé pour la reception de mail, comme POP qui est un protocole "concurent".

@+
iota


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Avril 2005)

Original-VLM a dit:
			
		

> Ben franchement, une fois que tu as classé tes archives, que tu évites l'IMAP moi je trouve ça plutot pas mal, j'aime bien.
> Jamais eu de soucis a propos des envoies de mail


Eviter l'IMAP sur un système qui se veut moderne et qui intègre autant .mac, c'est un peu gonflé, non ?
Quant à mes archives, elles seraient classées, si mail n'était pas aussi lent à le faire, et surtout s'il voulait bien ne pas les faire disparaitre...


----------



## EricV (29 Avril 2005)

Lorsque je démarre mail 2, aucune fenêtre ne s'ouvre!

Impossible également de quitter le programme, obliger de forcer à quitter.

Tant pis, je continuerai à utiliser entourage...


----------



## EricV (29 Avril 2005)

J'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème, il fallait effacer le plug-in HTTPmail, (qui permettait de récupérer mes courriels d'un compte Hotmail)

Apparement c'est ce plug-in qui fait planter mail.

il était situé dans  /Bibliothèque/Mail/Bundles.

Maintenant tout est ok


----------



## TNK (29 Avril 2005)

J'ai eu les mêmes soucis, mais après avoir supprimé les "suppléments" mail appetizer (http://www.bronsonbeta.com/mailappetizer/) et mailpriority (http://home.tiscalinet.ch/david.frank/projects/mailpriority/) tout semble fonctionner à nouveau
Pour les supprimer, aller dans le répertoire Bibliothèque de votre "home directory" puis dans Mail, puis supprimer le répertoire mail.appetizer.mailbundle pour mailappetizer et MailPriorityPanther.mailbundle pour mailpriority


----------



## TNK (29 Avril 2005)

EricV a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème, il fallait effacer le plug-in HTTPmail, (qui permettait de récupérer mes courriels d'un compte Hotmail)
> 
> Apparement c'est ce plug-in qui fait planter mail.
> 
> ...



Pas dans /Bilbiothèque/... mais dans ~/Bibliothèque... (à partir du répertoire personnel), cf mon post simultané sur d'autres plugins


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Avril 2005)

Salut, 

J'ai eu aussi quelques   et aussi des  :rose:    avec mail, et tout ca a cause de HTTP-mail. 
Tout ca est résolu sauf ... la manière de quitter l'application. Le racourcit clavier ne ferme que la fenetre de visualisation et apres impossible de fermer meme en passant par la barre de tache   

Si vous avez la solution ou tout au moins le pourquoi du comment ca serait cool.

Ca n'a rien a voir et je vais pt'être être HS mais comment on peut faire pour virer le nom d'utilisateur ou tout au moins mettre le nom abregé dans la barre de taches et puis aussi pour avoir le fameux effet goutte d'eau il faut mettre la machine dans la baignoire ou il y a un autre moyen  ???????

D'avance merci,


----------



## ebensatis (29 Avril 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Ca n'a rien a voir et je vais pt'être être HS mais comment on peut faire pour virer le nom d'utilisateur ou tout au moins mettre le nom abregé dans la barre de taches et puis aussi pour avoir le fameux effet goutte d'eau il faut mettre la machine dans la baignoire ou il y a un autre moyen  ???????
> D'avance merci,


Pour le nom utilisateur : préférences système / comptes et bouton option dans le bas de la liste des comptes (apres s'etre authentifier au besoin)

pour l'effet goutte d'eau ta carte video n'est probablement pas compatible core image ... inutile d'essayer la baignoire


----------



## PowerDonald (29 Avril 2005)

Ben moi avec je n'ai plus la possibilité de signature automatique avec mail, même sous préférence, il n'est plus possible d'activer la signature. Quelqu'un a le même problème ?


----------



## DeniX (29 Avril 2005)

wagonr a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> C'est dingue çà, depuis que j'ain installé Tiger, je n'ai que des problèmes avec Mail, et des gros en plus !! Tout le reste va bien merci mais bon je trouve ces soucis bien emmerdants, au point de me tâter pour revenir à Panther ... c'est dire :
> 
> ...




Bonsoir
Tu n'es pas le seul ici également meme problème : pas d"envoi ni de réception pas de barre d'état ni de dossier "Brouillon" (peut-etre supprmé ?)

DeniX


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2005)

Petits conseils en passant :
ne récupérez pas vos préférences à partir de Mail 1.x

Virez tout, plug-ins compris. Recréez vos comptes en partant de rien, bien comme il faut.
Ensuite importez uniquement les boîtes de messages de Mail 1.x
Et après vous transférez "à la main" les messages (qui doivent être dans une arborescence "import" ou quelque chose comme ça) dans les bonnes boîtes aux lettres. C'est un peu long si vous avez beaucoup de messages, d'autant qu'il va tout réindexer.

Après, Mail devrait marcher correctement.

Pour les plug-ins, attendez des versions "officiellement" pour Mail 2.0, ou des comptes-rendus d'expériences positives (sauf si vous avez l'âme de bêta-testeurs).

Quant à l'IMAP, cela fait longtemps que je ne l'utilise plus donc je ne peux rien en dire.

Une remarque : je fais cela depuis que j'ai reçu des builds Tiger. J'ai essayé des transferts automatiques de données de Panther vers Tiger : gros bousins (à l'époque). J'ai regardé un peu les préférences et j'ai bien eu l'impression que plusieurs iApp n'appréciaient finalement pas trop les procédures d'upgrade automatiques.
Il y a eu du debug et des progrès à n'en pas douter MAIS : ma petite expérience est qu'il vaut mieux repartir tranquillement de zéro et reconstruire les préférences comme il faut.


----------



## wagonr (29 Avril 2005)

tines la ce soir, je viens de recevoir un mail, il plante des que j essaie de l ouvrir
Je precise que c'est un mail fiable, j'entends pas lar que je suis qu'il n y a pas de problemes dedans.
Impossible de le lire donc ...


GGGGRRRRRRR


----------



## DeniX (30 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir
Mes problèmes avec Mail 2 et installation de Tiger sur une partiiton vierge en important les utilisateurs et réglages réseau :
- pas de réception
- pas d'envoi
- plantages
- etc...

Supprimer les fichiers incriminés .plist et fichiers du dossier Bundle n'a eut aucun effet et puis une simple réparation des autorisations avec l'Utilitaire de disque a résolu les soucis. 
Mail2 fonctionne normalement  maintenant  

DeniX


----------



## olof (1 Mai 2005)

PowerDonald a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi avec je n'ai plus la possibilité de signature automatique avec mail, même sous préférence, il n'est plus possible d'activer la signature. Quelqu'un a le même problème ?



J'ai un problème à peu près identique. Une des nouveauté de Mail 2 est que tu peux avoir une signature différente pour chaque compte. Dans mon cas, j'ai 5 comptes mail. Dans les préférences/Signature, on devrait voir tout à gauche tous les comptes pour y appliquer une signature. Ben chez moi, je vois qu'UN compte !!!! Et les 4 autres ? Beuh.....

Quelqu'un d'autre est dans le même cas ???


----------



## pmeignie (1 Mai 2005)

Salut , 
Je n'ai pas de problèmes sauf la disparition de la barre d'état qui me chagrine.
Quelqu'un l'a récuperée? ou elle a définitivement été éliminée dans Mail 2?

Philippe


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Mai 2005)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> Pour le nom utilisateur : préférences système / comptes et bouton option dans le bas de la liste des comptes (apres s'etre authentifier au besoin)
> 
> pour l'effet goutte d'eau ta carte video n'est probablement pas compatible core image ... inutile d'essayer la baignoire


 Merci bcp ...
 Zut pour la carte vidéo ... moi qui ai acheté Tiger juste pour ça lol


----------



## Dad (2 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir à tous.

Moi j'ai carrément paumé tous mes mails de Mail 1. 

J'avais une boîte de réception wanadoo, 

deux pour des comptes hotmail avec httpmail.

J'ai tout perdu.

Quelqu'un sait s'ils sont retrouvables ?

Parce que là je panique un peu (boulot, archives de courrier, etc....)

Merci !

 :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## kathy h (2 Mai 2005)

Dad a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous.
> 
> Moi j'ai carrément paumé tous mes mails de Mail 1.
> 
> ...



C'est normal que tu ais perdu tes messages hotmail ( le problème a été évoqué à de nombreuses reprises httpmail n'est pas compatible avec tiger et fait planter Mail.
un conseil vire le 
 :rose: ( d'ailleurs la plus part des plugin Mail ne sont pas compatibles ) 

et puis pour récupèrer tes mails ( tu as dû faire une sauvegarde de ton dossier user avant de passer à tiger  )


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2005)

Il serait peut-être temps de faire attention aux nombreux posts disant que HTTPMail ne fonctionne pas.

Par ailleurs, il y a cet utilitaire qui devrait rendre bien des services : Freepops. Je ne l'ai pas encore installé mais déjà, dans son principe, il est beaucoup plus propre qu'un plug-in et moins dépendant des versions du mailer utilisé.

Je vous invite donc à y jeter un coup d'oeil.


----------



## Dad (2 Mai 2005)

Ben vi, je sais, c'est ma faute.. j'ai tout fait comme un bourrin, aussi...  

La fois précédente, de jaguar à Panther, il ne marchait pas, certes, mais il faisait pas tout planter à ce point ! de là à me ficher en l'air toutes mes archives de mail...

M'enfin, mea culpaaaa.  :rose: 

Merci pour votre rapidité !


----------



## kathy h (2 Mai 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Il serait peut-être temps de faire attention aux nombreux posts disant que HTTPMail ne fonctionne pas.
> 
> Par ailleurs, il y a cet utilitaire qui devrait rendre bien des services : Freepops. Je ne l'ai pas encore installé mais déjà, dans son principe, il est beaucoup plus propre qu'un plug-in et moins dépendant des versions du mailer utilisé.
> 
> Je vous invite donc à y jeter un coup d'oeil.



Justement je l'ai installé il y a une quinzaine de jours : il n'a jamais marché et je l'ai viré.

si tu y arrives , j'aimerais bien savoir comment : j'ai pourtant suivie à la lettre toutes les instructions pour paramètrer le compte ( elles se trouvent sur le magasine " àvos mac" du mois de mai


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2005)

Je veux bien essayer, mais pour quel compte mail ? Perso je n'ai guère que GMail, qui marche super bien d'ailleurs, et un compte Yahoo ... C'est avec lequel que ça ne marchait pas ?


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2005)

Bon, j'ai essayé FreePOPs en utilisantMacFreePOPs,
qui offre une sympathique et rustique interface graphique à FreePOPs.
Pas besoin de changer grand'chose et ça marche.
Ne reculant devant aucun sacrifice j'ai créé un nouveau compte sur Hotmail (je n'en avais plus). Je précise : hotmail.com (j'habite donc à Hawai'i, putain c'est trop cool !! Ooopss ! J'ai dit un gros mot  ) et j'ai paramétré Mail comme il est demandé par FreePOPs.

Ça marche du premier coup, désolé  

Je pense que tes problèmes (chère Kathy) sont dus à ce que ton compte est sur "hotmail.fr". Il faudrait donc modifier le module (écrit en LUA) pour qu'il prenne en compte "hotmail.fr".

Si ce n'est pas ça, essaye directement avec MacFreePOPs


----------



## kathy h (3 Mai 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai essayé FreePOPs en utilisantMacFreePOPs,
> qui offre une sympathique et rustique interface graphique à FreePOPs.
> Pas besoin de changer grand'chose et ça marche.
> Ne reculant devant aucun sacrifice j'ai créé un nouveau compte sur Hotmail (je n'en avais plus). Je précise : hotmail.com (j'habite donc à Hawai'i, putain c'est trop cool !! Ooopss ! J'ai dit un gros mot  ) et j'ai paramétré Mail comme il est demandé par FreePOPs.
> ...



non mon compte est bien en hotmail.com

j'ai peut-être mal paramètré le compte sur Mail.

je t'en parle en PV pour ne pas poluer le forum ( enfin demain il est un peu tard) si tu veux bien.


----------



## islacoulxii (5 Août 2005)

Bonjour!

Moi  je n'ai installer aucun Plug-in,  il a toujours tres bien fonctionner depuis que je l'utilise... mais mtn  ya comme un bug...  J'arrive a recevoir mon courier, pas de souci... 

Mais impossible d'envoyer un mail... Ce n'est pas un probleme de reglage, c un probleme du prograe dans le sens ou quand j'appie sur "Répondre" ou "Nouveau Message" ben aucune fenetre ne s'ouvre... :s

QUE FAIRE ???


----------



## islacoulxii (6 Août 2005)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour!
> 
> Moi  je n'ai installer aucun Plug-in,  il a toujours tres bien fonctionner depuis que je l'utilise... mais mtn  ya comme un bug...  J'arrive a recevoir mon courier, pas de souci...
> 
> ...


 ca tente personne??


----------



## Nat Design (10 Août 2005)

Moi j'ai un problème avec les pièces jointes.

Plusieurs clients m'ont dit ne pas recevoir mes pièces jointes. Pourtant j'avais bien mis l'extension au fichier et activer la compatibilité windows.

Je ne sais pas si ça un rapport, mais parfois quand j'envoie des fichiers il y en a certains qui affiche l'aperçu du fichier, d'autre l'icône du fichier.

Config:
G5 - Tiger - Mail 2


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2005)

Nat Design a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai un problème avec les pièces jointes.
> 
> Plusieurs clients m'ont dit ne pas recevoir mes pièces jointes. Pourtant j'avais bien mis l'extension au fichier et activer la compatibilité windows.
> 
> ...



Si tu es bien certaine de lier les pièces-jointes avec ton message, alors le problème se situe chez eux, puisque leur logiciel ne les reçoit pas.

Demande-leur de passer à ThunderBird.


----------



## Caddie Rider (16 Août 2005)

Yeap, moi j'ai un probleme avec un compte @bluewin.ch... Il ne recupere plus rien... J'ai aussi un compte .mac qui fonctionne parfaitement. Es-ce que je dois changer qqch dans les paramètres ?

Sinon, pourquoi j'arrive po à envoyer des mails depuis le site .mac ? En plus ils s'archivent pas ....


----------



## Nat Design (16 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es bien certaine de lier les pièces-jointes avec ton message, alors le problème se situe chez eux, puisque leur logiciel ne les reçoit pas.



Oui j'en suis certaine. Un fois j'ai un client qui m'a répondu pour me dire qu'il n'avait pas reçu les pièces jointes et moi je les voyais dans la réponse qu'il m'a envoyé!

Dans les préférences, j'ai mis le format de rédaction en format texte au lieu de RTF. Je ne sais pas si c'est ça, mais ça à l'air de marcher... Tant pis pour la signature elle sera plus en couleur mais en noir. 

 :hein:


----------



## cham (19 Août 2005)

Nat Design a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'en suis certaine. Un fois j'ai un client qui m'a répondu pour me dire qu'il n'avait pas reçu les pièces jointes et moi je les voyais dans la réponse qu'il m'a envoyé!
> 
> Dans les préférences, j'ai mis le format de rédaction en format texte au lieu de RTF. Je ne sais pas si c'est ça, mais ça à l'air de marcher... Tant pis pour la signature elle sera plus en couleur mais en noir.
> 
> :hein:



Je pense que tes correspondants la voyaient en noir. Les mails c'est txt ou html, ya qu'apple pour nous sortir du rtf... 

Sinon moi je vois mes messages envoyés, mais pas les reçus. Mais il m'indique qd même le nb de messages reçus. J'y comprends rien ! (en imap chez laposte.net)


----------



## bahsln (27 Août 2005)

Bonjour,
Je cherche moi aussi à envoyer des mails avec Mail 2.0... alors que la config de Free est bonne. Je vais essayer les solutions proposées plus haut, mais quelqu'un sait-il si Apple a prévu un patch ou un upgrad de Mail ??? Il ne faudrait quand même pas qu'Apple se conduise comme Windôse !
Boris.


----------

